# Taking Manga/Comic Submissions



## Prince Nai (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, we are starting to take manga/comic submissions. We want comics  with Christian, inspirational, action, drama and just plain awesome  stories.

For now we are publishing web comics and later will go into book  publishing where comics will be sold in stores like Barns and Nobel and  Amazon. It will also be published on the iPad and iPhone and possibly  turned into an anime series. 

For more information please go here  http://www.fantasy-soft.com/?page_id=1725
http://www.fantasy-soft.com/?p=1735


----------



## Taralack (Jun 4, 2011)

Prince Nai said:


> Christian, inspirational, and just plain AWESOME KICK BUTT  STORIES!


 
ha

oh ha ha ha

kick BUTT? what are you, twelve? just say kick ASS

:V


----------



## Ji Unit (Jun 4, 2011)

Christian OR inspirational? Cool, I'll make a comic about mass genocide then. :3


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 4, 2011)

Ji Unit said:


> Christian OR inspirational? Cool, I'll make a comic about mass genocide then. :3


 
Send those non-believers where they belong!


----------



## Prince Nai (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL. Who cares. It means the same thing ^__^


----------



## Prince Nai (Jun 4, 2011)

Probably won't sell well but I guess you could try ^^


----------



## not-fun (Jun 6, 2011)

the problem with this add is that inheritly, what inspires some people might not inspire others. for example, someone could read "Maus" and be really deeply moved by the plight of the characters and what they have to do to survive. but typically, a christian-themed publisher will not want to publish something that is A) so full of violent human suffering and B) is really entirely about suffering of the jewish people.

but that doesn't make the comic any less inspirational, or any less "kick butt" as you say. 

you also seem very interested in comics that feature the typical "big eyes, small mouth, wedge head" anime art style. the problem here is that not all japanese comics follow this style. i understand that this is what "sells" to a certain demeographic, but it's also a false demeographic. people aren't solely interested in manga because of the art style, they're interested because of the level of maturity of japanese comics and/or their sort of off-beat humor and unique storytelling that american comics kind of lack.

i mean, i dunno. do you really want comics like, say, cheap thrills? the comic is amazing, the story is riveting, the art style is beautiful. but it's not "manga" as your standards say, nor is it "christian" and nor would a typical christian feel it's inpsiring christian values in the reader (many of the characters do drugs) but this doesn't make it stop "kicking butt" as you say.

i dunno, your standards seem weird. can you be more specific in what you do/do not want submitted...?


----------



## not-fun (Jun 6, 2011)

shot these guys an e-mail to plumb the depths of their legitimacy.

as i thought - it's a scam.

they want to gain popularity and profit by someone else doing the hard work. real christian values, those! they want you to give them full rights to your webcomic & art, without offering you anything in return except showing off your work (which you can do for free here on FA). they don't even ask what you're looking for in terms of distribution or contracts. they just immediately request the right to redistribute your work, and nothing else. 

considering they'll get the rights, the ad revenue and the profits from any potential books sales while also preventing you from self-publishing, this is completely a bum deal. they also respond to any critique or serious inquiry with that little anime smiley face. way skeezy, way immature, way unprofessional.

folks, sign on board with these jokers at your own risk.


----------



## Prince Nai (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for any misinformation. Not trying to come off as a scam. We're not one. We're changing some things around. Again sorry.


----------



## not-fun (Jun 6, 2011)

oh yeah, and please note that their identical entry on the deviantart forums prompts a lot of very shadey question-dodging from them...

DA forum link



> ~ougaming: Um, maybe it's just me, but if you say there is more information on your site, shouldn't there...be more information on your site? It's the same exact information you posted here.
> 
> ~Prince-Nai: There is more information on our website. Just letting people know what's up. Getting people interested ^^
> 
> ...



if that little exchange doesn't hilight the shadeyness at play here, i dunno what does.

it's dudes like this that make the rest of us dubious of chest-thumping christians...


----------



## Prince Nai (Jun 6, 2011)

Think what you want.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll just also leave this entire thread here - http://comments.deviantart.com/18/1603524/2028469432


----------



## Prince Nai (Jul 1, 2011)

Update on the site


----------



## Smelge (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you going to update us on your scamming too?

Made any money off of people yet?


----------



## Prince Nai (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know why I'm getting all this hostility from people but it's okay. You're only being human. I apologize for not being clear. Anyone who would like to have their comic publsihed as a web comic is welcomed to look into this further


----------



## Smelge (Jul 1, 2011)

Prince Nai said:


> I don't know why I'm getting all this hostility from people but it's okay. You're only being human. I apologize for not being clear. Anyone who would like to have their comic publsihed as a web comic is welcomed to look into this further


 
Ok, so what's the deal with people having webcomics hosted by you losing all rights to their works? Why the hell should they go near your site, when there are at least 3 major free webcomic publishing sites that allow the artist to retain their rights and art.


----------



## Prince Nai (Jul 1, 2011)

Lose their rights? I never said that. Show me where I said that.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 1, 2011)

So are you swearing on your faith that the artists retain all rights to their work, and you are not profiting in any way off of them?


----------



## Prince Nai (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I swear. I have no reason to lie. We're a new company doing great things as you can see on our site. I want to host some awesome comics and later publish them as books. Once that happens of course the artist gets a % of the profits. Again sorry for not being real clear. I'm coming to everyone with a good and humble heart. No need to burn me alive if I was unclear about something.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 1, 2011)

Because burning someone alive wouldn't be the Christian thing to do. :V

I am curious why some one should use your site to post their comics.  There are many many web-hosting sites that cater to web-comics that would give authors a much more exposure then yours and it's not hard to self publish these days. What are you offering that these guys are not?  If I were a web comic author I'd want my publishing dealings and my web hosting to be separate honestly in case something goes wrong with one of them it doesn't screw up the other (the same reason why it's a good idea to keep ones forum separate as well). What advantage is it to the web comic author(s) to bundle all this together?


----------



## Prince Nai (Jul 1, 2011)

Even though we're new we have partnerships with these people http://www.fantasy-soft.com/?p=1794

Second, we know a major Japanese animation studio. I don't know about the other web comic hosts but you have a chance of getting your work tunred into an anime series once we really get up and going.

Third you will have a bigger chance at success, at least I think, with an entertainment company.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 1, 2011)

See, that's a hook there. Dangling a lure in front of people. Submit your stuff to us, and it may just be seen by an anime studio and made properly. Most people would jump at the chance. Which brings in a 'too good to be true' element. You want people to use your site. I don't know why, but it all seems suspicious.


----------



## Prince Nai (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought what we have would be enough to prove we're real. Why wound't we be? But when I think about it there are scammers out there  All I'm saying is we're another host. Period.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 2, 2011)

The reason it doesn't look real is because you don't really have any comics on your site you haven't published any dead tree versions of said non existent comics and you haven't made any comics into an anime. I'd be more willing to think this is not a scam after you show me a comic sires that's been running on your site for 6 months to a year.  I'd be willing to believe that you have the capability of publishing books after you've actually done it, the same goes for the anime thing too.  Right it really just seems like you are asking other people to do all the work for you.  Hell your ad space is even blank.   

If I were a web comic author I have no idea how your site works.  There are no examples of the UI, the archiving system, customization, to say nothing of how the back end will work.  You say you have a partnership with these people but honestly we only have your word for it.  Everyone thinks this is a scam because you've done nothing to prove otherwise. So put your money where your proverbial mouth is. SHOW us what you can do instead of telling us what you can do.


----------



## gunnersquad (Jul 2, 2011)

.


----------



## VonRedwing (Jul 3, 2011)

I truly think that good comic artists don't need a middle man. If they want their works published they should do it themselves. No artist wants to do a butt load of planning and work just to have someone else, some stranger dip into their profits.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 6, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> I truly think that good comic artists don't need a middle man. If they want their works published they should do it themselves. No artist wants to do a butt load of planning and work just to have someone else, some stranger dip into their profits.


 
Not to mention the Executive Meddling.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 6, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> I truly think that good comic artists don't need a middle man. If they want their works published they should do it themselves. No artist wants to do a butt load of planning and work just to have someone else, some stranger dip into their profits.


 
Unfortunately, most artists don't have the money to purchase all of the stuff needed to self-publish something of quality. And at any rate, the middle man also has a tendency to cover distribution costs as well, which is another big money sink, and something a lot of artists may have trouble doing unless they're a big name. Once you figure up the costs it would take to print and distribute it yourself, the amount the publisher takes doesn't seem like it's too terribly much.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 6, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Unfortunately, most artists don't have the money to purchase all of the stuff needed to self-publish something of quality. And at any rate, the middle man also has a tendency to cover distribution costs as well, which is another big money sink, and something a lot of artists may have trouble doing unless they're a big name. Once you figure up the costs it would take to print and distribute it yourself, the amount the publisher takes doesn't seem like it's too terribly much.


 
What do you have to purchase you can get free page layout programs that can convert your comic into a high quality PDF to send to the printer.  There are plenty of print services available that will print a run of books once enough pre-orders have been reached.  If there are enough interested people in buying a dead tree version of a comic it's not too terribly hard for a the web comic creator(s) to do it themselves.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 7, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> What do you have to purchase you can get free page layout programs that can convert your comic into a high quality PDF to send to the printer.  There are plenty of print services available that will print a run of books once enough pre-orders have been reached.  If there are enough interested people in buying a dead tree version of a comic it's not too terribly hard for a the web comic creator(s) to do it themselves.


 Alright, so, say I send to a printer. I'm going to use Ka-Blam.com as reference as they're a fairly well-known print on demand service with quality prints. They specialize in comics, which is a bonus over services like LuLu, which tends to print really terrible-quality comics.

If I want to sell 100 copies of my comic, I'm going to have to purchase 100 copies. I can print a 200 page book for around $5, so in order to make the full run, I'm going to have to pay $500 out of pocket. In order to cover my cost, I'd have to charge $10 per comic, $15 to make a profit if I intend to make a second run. That's in black and white WITH a Ka-Blam ad in the interior cover (which cuts cost by about, eh $0.20 per book).

Oh wait, if I print it myself, I have to distribute it myself as well. Most stores won't take a book that's printed through a print-on-demand service because they have to actually buy the book. Their other publishers compensate them for books not sold, whereas they cannot do that with a print-on-demand book. I have to cover costs of shipping, or if I have a distributor, pay them to do it for me. I also have to have several copies on hand and spend the money in gas to get to conventions to peddle my book. All in all, this could force the price of the book up to $20 or $25, and I may still not be making profit.

If I went with a publisher like FurPlanet, if my calculations are correct, a similar book would cost around $17 from them, which while expensive is still more appealing to buyers. There was no amount of money that came out of my pocket to have these books printed, and they distribute both online and at conventions for me. They would pay quarterly, and I could negotiate with them to set the profit amount for the books. They print several copies to tote to cons and print everything else on demand for their online sales, which means that they can distribute a more exact amount while spending less on a bunch of wasted copies.

In the end, I could potentially make more money going to a small publisher than trying to print on my own, while providing a product with a price that more buyers are willing to spend (which equals more sales, which equals more money to me).

And, just FYI, _any_ printing company is going to charge enough to profit on their prints of your work. That's the same as a publisher who prints your book for you taking the money for supplies and profit for their work out of the sales.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 7, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Alright, so, say I send to a printer. I'm going to use Ka-Blam.com as reference as they're a fairly well-known print on demand service with quality prints. They specialize in comics, which is a bonus over services like LuLu, which tends to print really terrible-quality comics.
> 
> If I want to sell 100 copies of my comic, I'm going to have to purchase 100 copies. I can print a 200 page book for around $5, so in order to make the full run, I'm going to have to pay $500 out of pocket. In order to cover my cost, I'd have to charge $10 per comic, $15 to make a profit if I intend to make a second run. That's in black and white WITH a Ka-Blam ad in the interior cover (which cuts cost by about, eh $0.20 per book).
> 
> ...


 
Most web comic's that I've followed just do pre-orders (were actual money is paid eliminating the need for a large upfront cost) until they get enough for a run then mail the books out them selves when they are done.  I've worked with printers before and bulk mailing it's not rocket science.  That's not to say that working with a publisher doesn't have it's upside and depending on your situation it may be a good idea to go through one.  But it's not as impossible to do this your self if you really want to you just have to be willing to take the time and have the necessary skills.  Something most web comic authors/artists tend to be lacking.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 7, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Most web comic's that I've followed just do pre-orders (were actual money is paid eliminating the need for a large upfront cost) until they get enough for a run then mail the books out them selves when they are done.  I've worked with printers before and bulk mailing it's not rocket science.  That's not to say that working with a publisher doesn't have it's upside and depending on your situation it may be a good idea to go through one.  But it's not as impossible to do this your self if you really want to you just have to be willing to take the time and have the necessary skills.  Something most web comic authors/artists tend to be lacking.


 
Skills? Like art skills? If they don't have those, then, I'm sorry to say, but they have no place trying to sell.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 7, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Skills? Like art skills? If they don't have those, then, I'm sorry to say, but they have no place trying to sell.


 No like layout and print skills which is an art in it's self but is a good deal different from drawing comics.  There is a lot that goes into getting something ready to send off to the printer more that you'd think.  I worked for a few graphic design/publishing companies.  If you don't have experience in that area and don't understand how the programs like indesign work it's going to be pretty impossible to print the comic your self.  So going through a publishing company would be a good idea because you would pay them to do it for you.  But if you know what you are doing it's not that hard to do it your self.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 9, 2011)

Both are perfectly viable options depending on how you want to handle business. It's what you're most comfortable with, like Ilayas said.

ex: 

Self-Published: Dead Winter, Rice-Boy

"Third-Party": 4DE (4th Dimension Entertainment); prints Lackadaisy, HINABN, The Meek

Comic that has done self-publishing, professional publishing, then went back to self-publishing: Octopus Pie


So yeah, everyone's kind of right here. It's really not a bad thing to know how to lay out your own comics; a lot of professionals in the industry that work with paperback issues and such have to know the dimensions they have to work with in the first place. That being said, if it's really that over your head, there's plenty of options concerning that too.



That being said, concerning the original topic... the guy has a youtube video to something that isn't even his on the "Anime" page and has a completely different description and studio. So... lol.


----------



## Prince Nai (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the honest feedback  I'll do my best to make the necessary changes!


----------

